

The Creative Pragmatist vs. The Creative Perfectionist - OmarIsmail91
http://seekingintellect.com/2014/11/10/the-creative-pragmatist-vs-the-creative-perfectionist.html

======
taylodl
Early in my career I would say I was more of a creative perfectionist. Now I'm
a pragmatist. Some people might think I've become jaded, but I don't think so
and in fact I see the change as very positive and freeing. Let's just do it -
you're never going to achieve perfection because your ideal of perfection is
continually changing. The pragmatic approach lets you get stuff done and know
that it works. You get to work and get good results. It's really a nice way to
work.

